# Warm Sounds, Instruments



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey gang,

I'm starting a new project, and I'm looking for the opposite of cold sounds/instruments. I'm thinking acoustic and synthesized bass (simple, not rich), round-low pads, acoustic guitar, hand percs, piano, low flutes. Any other ideas are more than welcome!

o=?


----------



## Farkle (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi, Ned!!

Maybe harp, and hammered dulcimer?

Mike


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Mike!

Not sure about the dulcimer, but I'll surely use harp - thanks.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh and I'm using Broken Wurli as well.


----------



## David Story (Dec 8, 2011)

Human voice is warm as it gets 
Solo violin and Erhu
oboe can play comedy with warmth. Also duduk.
Horns, trombones and tuba playing soft and close.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 8, 2011)

Electric guitar with humbuckers, light overdrive, dynacomp compressor, volume pedal, analog delay and tube amp (like a reverbrocket with the bass turned up) recorded with a ribbon mic. Warmth...

Oh and bass clarinet.


----------



## JimmyPoppa (Dec 8, 2011)

... and Cello - solo or section. Very warm.

Jimmy


----------



## JJP (Dec 8, 2011)

Bb Clarinet in the mid-low register is very warm. People also forget alto flute. Chords written for 3-4 alto flutes are rich and beautiful. Tenor sax subtones can be great too.

Wurlis are great too, but you have to get the right setting. Mixing a Rhodes in with other instruments (again with the right setting) can also add some warmth.

So many options! :D


----------



## cc64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Ned,

even though they could be perceived as cold i find Wine Glass samples played in mid-low registers and processed to taste give warm results, same for the hang drum or Balinese Gamelan if you adjust the attacks/releases so that they're less percussive. This gives warm but uneasy feeling results always cool for psychological scenes...

I also like Green Glass Harmonica in Omnisphere, a bit on the cold side but very tweakable.

HTHEVENTHOUGHIMJEALOUS ~o) 

YMMV

Good luck with the series Monsieur Ned ; )


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 8, 2011)

Tenor sax, absolutely. I just bought a new tenor that is unlacquered and with rolled tone holes. It's the warmest horn Ive ever played. Sounds like a bari at times. I'd be happy to subtone pads down for anyone.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 8, 2011)

Amazing suggestions, friends! Merci!


----------



## EthanStoller (Dec 8, 2011)

Drumkit played with mallets is nice and warm. And the celesta.


----------



## artsoundz (Dec 8, 2011)

Speaking of mallets and celesta, The vibraphone and marimba. Particularly the marimba with soft mallets. 

Also, Tonehammer's Hang drum.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 13, 2011)

close miking, soft playing


----------



## Simplesly (Dec 13, 2011)

Hammond - play with some low drawbar combos...


----------



## Reegs (Dec 13, 2011)

The conga can be a very warm aux perc.


----------



## Jean Paul (Dec 13, 2011)

If you want to go more ethnic, for winds try the japanese flute shakuhachi (bamboo) very soulful. Also ney or duduk. 
For strings, cello played softly of course. Harp with lo sordino strings makes very warm effect.


----------



## paoling (Dec 14, 2011)

Omnisphere features the burning piano from Diego Stocco! But maybe that's too warm


----------



## Ed (Dec 14, 2011)

They say women don't make warm winds.


----------

